# Envoyer uniquement le son de Imac sur Apple TV



## titanboy (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjour!

Quand j'utilise airplay de mon imac pour envoyer sur l'apple TV, la résolution d'écran se modifie, et tout est énorme. Quasi impossible de travailler du coup en meme temps sur le mac.

Est-il possible d'envoyer uniquement le son sur l'apple TV?

Merci d'avance aux bonnes ames qui pourront m'aider...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------

C'est bon je me suis répondu tout seul, dans général, moniteur, il était coché optimiser pour aiplay, g changé pour "optimisé pour ecran intégré". Y'a pas que le son qui est recopié du coup, mais tant pis...


----------



## Siciliano (24 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Tout dépend quel son tu veux sortir sur l'ATV. 
S'il est possible de sortir le son d'un iPhone ou iPad, c'est possible sur un Mac. En théorie, licône AirPlay doit apparaitre dans iTunes lors de la détection d'un device AirPlay.


----------

